# striped raphael catfish



## komodo182 (Apr 14, 2009)

Hello,
I am just wondering if anyone knows if striped raphael catfish fight. I had 3 in a tank with a featherfin syno. I removed the featherfin syno because I noticed sucker red marks on my striped raphael catfish. I see my 3 striped raphael catfish chasing each other around and I heard a lot of splashing last night in their tank. It is only them in a 15 Gallon with 4 hiding places.
I put some stress coat in there to hope it cures some of their injuries.
If anyone knows anything about these guys and their chasing (hopefully its normal) it would be great to know. They are all aroudn 4 inches and "cuddle" with each other most of the time.

They will be in a larger tank once it is cycled properly. 
Thanks


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

They shouldn't be fighting other fish, but I can definitely see them getting bullied. They are real tanks, and seem to be oblivious to everything in the tank, probably because they are nearly blind and just follow around their nose feeling things with their whiskers. They tend to try and cram themselves into the tightest spots while ignoring other, often territorial, fish, which could explain some marks on them. One time my striped raphael decided to hide in my pvc pipe, currently occupied by my tire track eel, and was wumped on for about 10 minutes, but seemed unphased.


----------



## komodo182 (Apr 14, 2009)

I heard they were very peaceful and they are being moved to a 25 gallon tank tonight which should be better than the 15 gallon. i see no aggression with them other than the chasing (but no biting or anything) They do not even bug me when i am in the tank doign maintenance. None of them are my fish really, I just took them in when people could no longer handle them.
I hope their injuries heal. Any other medicine I could add?


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

get some melafix for the wounds...those were caused by the eupterus..


----------



## komodo182 (Apr 14, 2009)

Thanks. I put some of that in the other day.
Don't know if its helped yet, but they are not acting at all in a bad way to say, so I think they are fine.
They are in a 25 gallon now


----------

